
Nvidia announces the new Titan X, an absurdly powerful $1,200 graphics card - doener
http://www.theverge.com/circuitbreaker/2016/7/21/12254488/nvidia-titan-x-pascal-gpu-announced
======
Talha-Ansari
That's a nice GPU, but the price is just too high.

